# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Blaasontsteking, antibioticakuur..

## Michelletott

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb blaasontsteking en heb hiervoor een antibioticakuur voorgeschreven gekregen van 5 dagen.
Ik had vanochtend nog geen onderzoek gedaan en heb de eerste capsule opengebroken en deze met vla ingenomen. Ik heb nergens last van nu maar las op internet dat dit heel slecht is. Nu probeer ik de tweede capsule door te slikken, ben inmiddels al 2 uren en 2 capsules verder (zijn kapot gegaan dus heb ik weggegooid) en heb m nog niet naar binnen. Ik kan dit gewoon écht niet. Ik heb nu dus én te weinig capsules over voor de kuur én ik heb een probleem want ik kan nu geen capsule naar binnen nemen.. Ik ga morgen als de apotheek open is gelijk langs, maar kan het kwaad dat ik hem nu niet neem ? En kan ik nog last krijgen omdat ik de eerste capsule heb opengebroken ? En gaan ze er een probleem van maken dat ik nu de kuur eigelijk al weg kan gooien omdat ik te weinig capsules over heb ? Wordt er een beetje slapeloos van..

Groetjes Michelle

----------

